# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Guadalquivir >  Fotos Embalse El Sotillo-Cazalla de la Sierra.

## FEDE

Hola a todos:

Aquí os dejo unas fotos de este pequeño embalse que abastece a la población de Cazalla de la Sierra.
Las fotos son del sabado pasado.

Un saludo a todos  :Smile:

----------


## FEDE

Aquí os dejo cinco fotos más.

Un saludo a todos  :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Buenas imágenes compañero  :Smile:  :Wink: , otro más para la colección  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

No hay embalse que se resista a "la gota"... :Big Grin: 

Un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

Bonitas imagenes, Fede. No conocía yo este embalse, y eso que estuve en Constantina durante 3 años.
Un saludo

----------


## sergi1907

Magníficas imágenes Fede :Smile: 

A ver si pronto entre todos completamos la colección :Big Grin: 

Un saludo

----------


## FEDE

> Bonitas imagenes, Fede. No conocía yo este embalse, y eso que estuve en Constantina durante 3 años.
> Un saludo


Gracias Ben-amar, yo tampoco lo conocía, pero el sabado pasado saliendo de Cazalla de la Sierra en dirección al embalse de el Pintado, nada más salir del pueblo, pasando el cementerio vi una idicación que pone, Embalse de Cazalla de la Sierra, así que me entro el gusanillo de verlo.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## FEDE

> Magníficas imágenes Fede
> 
> A ver si pronto entre todos completamos la colección
> 
> Un saludo


Gracias Sergi, la completaremos seguro,  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  no se el tiempo que vamos a tardar  :Confused:  pero de que algún dia lo habremos completado, seguro  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  por cierto este embalse no está en la lista y he tratado de buscar algunos datos en internet y no he encontrado casi nada, aquí os dejo algo: http://machanguito.blogspot.com/2009...l-sotillo.html

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.fexm.es/parqueperiurbano/hidrografia.htm

El embalse del Sotillo, cuya capacidad está muy mermada debido al aterramiento por acumulación de lodos y gravas, en los próximos años va a dejar de suministrar agua a la localidad, lo que va a suponer otros aprovechamientos de la masa de aguas, especialmente para el destino de deportes acuáticos y ocio, hecho que va a suponer un mayor uso del embalse por los ciudadanos.

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.hoy.es/prensa/20061201/ar..._20061201.html
EDICIÓN IMPRESA

OPINIÓN
El Sur también existe
JOSÉ JUAN ALEJANDRE MONTERO/

RESULTA curioso que ahora que la Junta andaluza reclama la gestión del agua de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadalquivir, en Extremadura los dirigentes autonómicos se acuerden de que en el sur existe un pantano que guarda agua de ese río. Resulta curioso que en el directorio de pantanos de la Diputación de Badajoz no se incluya el pantano de El Pintado cuando ese pantano existe, baña los términos de Reina, Fuente del Arco y La Puebla del Maestre y guarda 20 veces más agua que los de Llerena y Azuaga juntos.

Resulta curioso que ese pantano de más de 200 hectómetros cúbicos de capacidad no aparezca en ningún sitio de la provincia de Badajoz, ni como pantano ni como lugar para visitar a nivel paisajístico. Ha tenido que aprobarse el nuevo Estatuto de autonomía de Andalucía para que nuestros dirigentes se acuerden de este pantano que lleva tantos años recogiendo las aguas del río Viar, uno de los afluentes del Guadalquivir que nacen en la provincia de Badajoz. Los otros son el Bembézar y su afluente el Sotillo en los términos municiples de las también lejanas para los dirigentes autonómicos localidades de Azuaga y Valverde de Llerena.

Sería curioso también que el nuevo estatuto reclamara también la gestión de Sierra Morena y con ello la gestión de la Sierra Morena extremeña para incorporarla a los parques naturales de la sierra Norte de Sevilla y de la Sierra de Aracena y Picos de Aroche en Huelva porque igual entonces se le daría a estas sierras, a las de Jerez, Fregenal, Monesterio, Azuaga y Llerena, la importancia que para Andalucía y la Unesco tienen. A saber, las dehesas de Sierra Morena son Parque Natural de la Comunidad autónoma andaluza y Reserva Natural de la Biosfera. Para la extremeña toda esta zona no merece ningún tipo de protección a nivel paisajístico. Es una pena que tengan que pasar estas cosas para que en Extremadura se acuerden de los pueblos del Sur y de su importancia a nivel histórico, natural, hidrológico y paisajístico.

En Extremadura hay una extensión de terreno con unas dimensiones equivalentes a la provincia de Guipúzcoa que pertenece a la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadalquivir y que está incluida en la parte de Sierra Morena que está dentro de la Comarca de la Campiña Sur (vaya nombrecito) y algunos de los pueblos de Tentudía. Además, toda la zona que a nivel autonómico ha venido a denominarse como Sierra Suroeste, Sierra de Tentudía y Campiña Sur no es más que una parte de un macizo de 400 kms. de extensión de oriente a occidente que no se llama de otra manera que Sierra Morena. Y aún es más, en el último plan de dinamización turística que la Diputación ha ideado para las Sierras de Jerez y las comarcas de Tentudía y de la Campiña Sur no se hace referencia alguna al nexo que une a las tres y que no es otro que Sierra Morena y que en su mitad más oriental y como singularidad dentro de Extremadura está bañada por afluentes del Guadalquivir. No sé si es desdén, falta de respeto o simplemente que Extremadura es una comunidad mal vertebrada o todavía sin terminar de vertebrar, pero lo cierto es que para esto también esta zona se les ha olvidado y puede que ya sea tarde. Igual por aquí abajo salimos ganando si los andaluces siguen fijándose en nosotros lo que nuestra propia comunidad no hace cuando la bandera verdiblanca ondee en el muro de contención del pantano del río Sotillo en Azuaga.

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.cazalladelasierra.es/senderos.html

SENDERO DEL PANTANO NUEVO O DEL SOTILLO


     Longitud: 4 kilómetros
     Duración: 1 hora y 45 minutos
     Dificultad: baja

    El sendero comienza en la parte alta del pueblo, junto a la Fuente Nueva, y sigue el camino conocido como La Roncadera. Por el camino podrán avistarse, entre otras, las siguientes aves: Águila Ratonera, Roquero Solitario, Perdiz Roja, Cigüeña Blanca, Cigüeña Negra, Milano Real, Buitre Leonado, Buitre Negro, Focha Común, Garza Real, Cormorán Grande. Quizás, con algo de suerte, nos sobrevuele una solitaria Cigüeña Negra, especie declarada en peligro de extinción.
    Una franja de eucaliptos nos avisará de que se avecina un cambio de paisaje. Y en efecto, tras cruzar una vieja portada se nos muestra una de las magníficas dehesas de Sierra Morena, espacio natural catalogado como Reserva de la Biosfera por la UNESCO. Encontrará señalización que le llame la atención sobre los aspectos más relevantes de la dehesa. En la cola del pantano podremos descansar si lo deseamos, antes de continuar hacia lo alto de la presa. En este último tramo, con el pantano a un lado y la dehesa al otro, algún que otro cerdo valiente se acercará a la valla para saludarnos.

----------


## FEDE

> http://www.fexm.es/parqueperiurbano/hidrografia.htm
> 
> El embalse del Sotillo, cuya capacidad está muy mermada debido al aterramiento por acumulación de lodos y gravas, en los próximos años va a dejar de suministrar agua a la localidad, lo que va a suponer otros aprovechamientos de la masa de aguas, especialmente para el destino de deportes acuáticos y ocio, hecho que va a suponer un mayor uso del embalse por los ciudadanos.


Esta información creo que se refiere a otro pequeño embalse amigo Ben-amar, que por lo visto se llama el Sotillo tambien, al encontrarse en el curso del rio Sotillo, pero no es el de Cazalla de la Sierra, este se encuentra entre en el pueblo de Guadalcanal y Azuaga creo, en Google Earth se puede ver.

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

> Esta información creo que se refiere a otro pequeño embalse amigo Ben-amar, que por lo visto se llama el Sotillo tambien, al encontrarse en el curso del rio Sotillo, pero no es el de Cazalla de la Sierra, este se encuentra entre en el pueblo de Guadalcanal y Azuaga creo, en Google Earth se puede ver.
> 
> Un saludo


No estaba seguro, hay entonces ¡"3"! embalses de El Sotillo. El otro está en Guadalajara.
Un saludo

----------


## FEDE

> No esta seguro, hay entonces ¡"3"! embalses de El Sotillo. El otro está en Guadalajara.
> Un saludo


Así es por lo visto hay otro en Guadalajara  :Wink: 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## FEDE

Una más de la presa y cuatro de animales descansando ha la orilla del embalse.

Un saludo a todos  :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

De esta presa no sabia yo nada, y además estando por esa zona ya mismo estoy allí, y si además dices que camino de senderismo mejor todvia :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: . Por cierto FEDE buenas fotos, tambien hasta la bandera no??

----------


## FEDE

> Por cierto FEDE buenas fotos, tambien hasta la bandera no??


Gracias amigo, como tú dices al 100%  :Big Grin:  o hasta las trancas  :Big Grin:  o hasta la bandera  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------

